# JBO TV 20 hours Sea Bass fishing on board the Jill Carrie



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

I will on the JBO TV! 




posted on 11-Jan-2006 9:15:34 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello my dear friends of the h2o wonderworld. 
Here it goes. 

Just got back, minutes ago, back on the old Trojan in Hampton . Just spent the last 20 hours Sea Bass fishing on board the Jill Carrie will Capt. Jim Brincfield. 

What can I say, one of the most AWESOME trips we have ever done. 
Sea Bass, Yes, like all you could reel in from four to over six pounds!!! Red Hott!!! 
I had three citations, luck of course, I think one was 6.3 pounds. Certainly the biggest and best quality Sea Bass I have ever seen. 

The entire boat limited out, also caight Cod and some nice Tile fish. 
Fantastic day opffshore, lots of life, lots of great people on board, just a great crew and one top first class right on first mate. 

We will produce shows from the over 2 hours of film we rolled today, will be on our web site soon, air on our show second quarter, and also on our DVD 

If you want one unreal experiance, call Capt Jim today, now while it is red hot, we have never seen anything like it. 

Capt Jim advertises here and his web site is 
http://www.azinet.com/captjim/ 

One of the best days on the water, quite an experiance, will always do this tripp, his secret holes are just to good. 

Thanks to also Capt. Steve at Long Bay Point Tackle for all his help today, I think Steve had around 7 or 8 citations alone. He was SLAMMIN them. 

Awesome day, will take a while to come off of this one. 

Check it out folks, unreal Trip 

The Monster Seas Bass Bite Is on!! 
(makes me forget about the Rocks down south and offshore, nice diversion I would say) 

Have fun 

Jim Baugh 


http://www.tidalfish.com/boards2/viewthread.asp?forum=AMB_AP934078799&id=210560


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice report Brian! Any pics?


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*Capt Jim*

Capt Jim will post by Email the fishreport with pic.

Henry, 
If you get the picture from capt Jim by Email report, please put them here. 
I have no idea to upload pic to here


----------



## UNREEL (Jan 5, 2006)

Capt. Jim Brincefield is the man. Went on feb. 16, 2004 and we had a kicka$$ time. We showed up at Long Bay Pt. at 0200 and boarded the Jil Carrie. Waited for 10 minutes and the other 6 anglers registered to go never showed. He took me and my buddy out. Just 2 anglers? Wow he went anyway. We had a 3 1/2 boat ride and then proceeded to catch all day with numerous weight citations and our limit. If you want a great trip this is the man to call. I will be going again in Feb. this year and cant wait.   


Dave


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Is there still room on your Feb charter? If so, how much and how do I sign up?


----------



## UNREEL (Jan 5, 2006)

Atlanta King, You can call Long Bay Point Tackle and they can get you on a makeup trip. Ask for Connie or Steve to make a reservation. Capt. Jim does makeup walk on all the time. Need to remember that he leaves L.B.P. at 0200 and you dont get back till after 2000, thats 800PM. at night. Long day but worth the trip.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Where is Long Bay Tackle? Also, do you know what the cost of the trips are? 

Also, if there's room on your Feb charter, I would rather be on that just to meet forum members. I've got plenty of seabass from my trip on the Super Sport last weekend.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

AtlantaKing said:


> Where is Long Bay Tackle? Also, do you know what the cost of the trips are?
> 
> Also, if there's room on your Feb charter, I would rather be on that just to meet forum members. I've got plenty of seabass from my trip on the Super Sport last weekend.


AtlantaKing,

How about a report on the Super Sport
trip? It sounds like that trip last Feb
on the Jil Carrie was a make-up trip, not a charter.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Sorry, I thought I posted it already, but it must have slipped my mind. Ok, here goes:

I fished on the Super Sport out of the Virginia Beach Fishing Center last Saturday, on their 5am-5pm trip. The cost was $100, cash, reservations preferred to get a spot. We left promptly at 5am after getting everyone on board. Starting out, we ran for about 3 and a half hours before we made our first drop. It was pretty full last Saturday, so not everyone got a seat in the cabin. Some of us thought we were going to tough it out on the bench but after the first 30 waves hit, we hightailed it into the cabin. I spent the ride standing by the aft port door, near the counter, talking to the mates. The ride out was rough, wet, windy and cold. We made our first drop at around a quarter til nine, looking at a rising sun, peaking out from behind the clouds. The fish were there, although running small at the first drop. I was fishing a high-low rig with chartreuse teasers on it, baited with squid. The fishing got better through the day; with double headers coming up regularly (I had a couple of triple headers and a quadruple header on my super secret experienmental 4 hook rig   ) Most of the fish were running decent sized, provided we used adequately sized bait. The bait the mates were passing out were cut into dime sized pieces, which when I dropped down was getting me 11” seabass. I went aft 4 or 5 stops in to get more bait, and I discovered that the squid in the box was still uncut woohoo! I grabbed a few and cut them into strips like I like, and proceeded to kill ‘em. Total score for the day was 14 kept, the smallest running around 2lbs and the biggest one probably over 4lbs. I probably might have limited out if I didn’t spend so much time untangling the lines of the elderly couple next to me. I would make a drop, bring up a seabass or two, and then they’d be tangled up, so I’d put my rod in the holder and help them out. There were quite a few newbies on the boat, so the mates spent a lot of time untangling. We made our last stop at around 3pm and headed home around 4pm. The boat made it back to the dock at 7pm or so. All in all, a great trip, although quite hardcore since all day it was rough, wet and a bit windy and the tangles were aplenty.

A few observations: 
1. Braided line is good, but only if you know how to use it. Keep track of it at all times and keep a tight line or else it'll get tangled badly. A nice easy underhand lob a few feet out helps to keep the line away from everyone else. 
2. Teasers are a must. The elderly lady fishing next to me was fishing with bare hooks with bait and on a side by side drop, I'd get bit and she'd get nothing. After I gave her a couple of chartreuse grubs and put it on her hooks, her hook-up rate went up a lot...she was outfishing her husband!  
3. Raingear is also a must; not so much for the rain but to keep dry when the waves are crashing or when the big seabass are coming over the rails   
4. If you want to keep something dry, either leave it in the car or bring a waterproof container. My tackle bag was soaked through and it had 4" of water inside of it. Everything got wet and I had to dry it all out at the motel.


----------



## UNREEL (Jan 5, 2006)

AtlantaKing, you have a private message. Check it out and I will try to help you out.



Thanks, Dave


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Great Report!! Thanks.
Yeah, that is the Super Sport allright.
They say they leave at 5am, but folks
in the "know" get there around 3am and
put their rods in all the good spots. They
pack that boat waaaayyyy to much. 
I went once and swore I would never 
go again after fishing shoulder to shoulder
all day long. Spent half the day tangled
up. You have DEFINATELY got to go
on the JIL CARRIE. Only 40 dollars
more for the day and its a charter boat.
Man 3 plus hours each way and you 
did not even have a seat? That's insane!
We went out 5.5 hrs on my trip, so I
guess that it could have been worst! 
Again, great report. Thanks


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Unreel, I got your PM. I'll call you Saturday. 

Talapia, the boat was packed pretty tight, although it wasn't all that bad up near the bow where I was. I guess the mates could have been a bit more helpful, although there were quite a few newbies that tangle a lot. On the way back, I used my bucket (which had a lid and I was using it like a dry box) to sit down inside. That wasn't too bad. The thing I disliked most was the insane number of coolers around; it made getting around a real pain in the butt. As far as getting there early, that's what I do on my favored boats when there are bigger fish to be caught, but for black sea bass, I'm not sure I would have done that much better at the stern. The fish were out there last weekend, and we were on them. I wasn't really fishing all that hard, and there were some times where I was sitting down, just chilling. Plus my arms were tired


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*The picture*

Here you go,


Brian Rim











Capt. Steve’s









“OH MY COD”!









Bluefish





















Fish report from Capt Jim,

1/11/06 Lower Chesapeake Bay Fishing Report By Capt. Jim Brincefield d/b/a “Jil Carrie” Charter Fishing Now fishing from the wharf at Long Bay Pointe Bait and Tackle LBPB&T website: www.longbaypointebaitandtackle.com
Phone (home) (410) 867-4944 / Boat (443) 336-8756 E-mail Capt. Jim: [email protected] Jil Carrie Charter Fishing Web Site: www.captjim.com

We are now fishing out of VA Beach from the wharf at Long Bay Pointe Bait and Tackle (website above) through the middle of April 2006. Today, we welcomed a put together group (a/k/a “walk on” trip) including many of the “usual suspects”, among others, Mr. Jim “Lead Rod” (pronounced LEEEEEED) Boland, leader of the world famous Boland clan, Capt. 
Steve “Sea Bass Slayer” (a/k/a “The Professor”) Wray, Mark “Capt. Steve’s Brother” Wray, Brian Rim, Glen Caldwell, Dennis Walczak, Mac, Mo Moore, the infamous Jim Baugh of Jim Baugh Outdoors TV fame (and cameraman filming TWO TV shows), and others. We had a total of 15 on the boat (including yours truly and our 1st Mate for the day - TJ Reiber).

Today was one of the best deep drop/long range Atlantic Ocean wreck fishing trips I have ever witnessed. The fish bit early and often including an astounding limit of 25 monster Sea Bass per angler (that’s 15 x 25 or 375 monster Sea Bass), Cod, Blueline Tilefish, Runner Blues, grotesque Conger Eels, Carpet Sharks, and an armada of Dawg Sharks. Whew - holy burnin’ 
forearms, BATMAN!!! 

Every angler on board had at least one VA weight Citation and Capt. Steve led the pack with 7 VA weight citations including the largest Black Sea Bass on the day - a 6 pound 11 oz. PIG. 
Brian Rim had 2nd place with 6 weight citations. The infamous Jim Baugh had 3 VA weight Citations, including 2 over 6 pounds. 

Man, it just doesn’t get any better than this!

I'll attach the group shot here and send the rest separately for faster downloading and uploading purposes.

Man, what a RIDE!!!!


----------

